# Biennial Maintenance Fees



## pschwaeb (Mar 1, 2011)

If I buy a Biennial ownership at one of the HGVC properties, am I responsible for 1/2 the Maintenance Fees and Taxes every year, or the entire fee and taxes every other year?


----------



## rgong (Mar 1, 2011)

For biennial contracts, you only pay MF's + property taxes every other year (i.e. the year you are awarded the points), but you pay HGVC club dues every year. At least that's how it was explained to us during the sales presentation. (Uh yeah, we went to one of those.  )


----------



## chriskre (Mar 1, 2011)

rgong said:


> For biennial contracts, you only pay MF's + property taxes every other year (i.e. the year you are awarded the points), but you pay HGVC club dues every year. At least that's how it was explained to us during the sales presentation. (Uh yeah, we went to one of those.  )



Yes that's how it work.  I own a biennial.


----------



## mjr0483 (Feb 21, 2015)

I hate to re-tread this topic but I have a question related to this.
If you have two contracts, do you pay only HGVC club dues or one for each contract?


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 21, 2015)

mjr0483 said:


> I hate to re-tread this topic but I have a question related to this.
> If you have two contracts, do you pay only HGVC club dues or one for each contract?



Only one annual club fee no matter how many weeks you own.

Kurt


----------

